# Rawhide is messy!



## JulieM (Jul 8, 2011)

My little Wally enjoys a little rawhide bone every now and then, but DANG! That stuff is messy! I always try to wash his face afterwards, but there always end up to be little chunks of rawhide dried into his beard. 

Anyone have a magical solution of something that works well to clean off his face nicely after his rawhide treat? Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Give him bully sticks instead. Rawhide is dangerous to feed anyway. I never give it. Only bullies and raw beef neck bones.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Bully sticks are awesome, and so are antlers (you can get the antler tips for small dogs) and Himalayan chews.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Bully sticks are awesome, and so are antlers (you can get the antler tips for small dogs) and Himalayan chews.


Agree on all 3, although because of the smell my boys only get the last 2 regularly!LOL (Even the "unscented" bully sticks still have quite a bit of smell, imo!:wink: )

I havent given rawhide in nearly 10 years, and even then it wasnt my choice! FAR too dangerous!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JulieM said:


> My little Wally enjoys a little rawhide bone every now and then, but DANG! That stuff is messy! I always try to wash his face afterwards, but there always end up to be little chunks of rawhide dried into his beard.
> 
> Anyone have a magical solution of something that works well to clean off his face nicely after his rawhide treat? Thanks!


That is because rawhide turns into this sticky glue like consistency when saliva or any liquid touches it. Rawhide is dangerous and it is not digestible, not to mention the amount of chemicals they use to bleach it. 

I would suggest bully sticks as well, also antlers are good too, have not tried the Himalayan chews but heard they are good.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i totally agree with what everyone else has already said.  i don't feed rawhide at all! and avoid any chewy treats such as greenies because of the wheat gluten in them. i also give raw bones to my dogs, which can be a lil yucky sometimes too. but you can get bully sticks that are dye free and the antlers also last forever so don't let the cost of these two things scare u away since they are a tad more than the rawhide but they are much better for the dogs.


----------



## JulieM (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! Where would I purchase antlers? I definitely want something that's going to last a long time, since my guy is in his teething/chewing stage.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I've seen them at some of the better pet stores around here, and you can also order online. I order from a Canadian company so I'm not a lot of help there, but I'm sure someone will know of a good site! (A quick Google search turned up this one, which seems to have decent prices.)


----------



## DaisyDukeCS (Jul 10, 2011)

For puppies you can get split antlers! They are sliced in half lengthwise. This exposes the marrow and is easier on puppies' teeth. I don't know where in the states you can buy them but I'm sure a store with healthy pet food would have them.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree with everyone else; rawhide is messy and can be dangerous! I'm a dog groomer, and see dogs come in regularly with rawhide stuck in their beards. There is no way to get it out except cutting. I like raw bones...they leave hardly anything on beards and do a great job on teeth! Plus they are usually cheaper and easier to get than other options.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

oh and yea lets not forget they bleach rawhide! so a lot of doggies get sick from it too. i hate trying to save beards w rawhide icks in it :/


----------

